# pre and post training shakes



## joe09 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi im trying to gain weight and am thinking of adding more things to my protein shakes can anyone tell me of any good pre and post workout shakes for gaining weight


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

for a pint i add 4 eggs, protein powder, olive oil, peanut butter and oats


----------



## damo p (Jan 24, 2010)

joe09 said:


> Hi im trying to gain weight and am thinking of adding more things to my protein shakes can anyone tell me of any good pre and post workout shakes for gaining weight


i know a few people that add oat or crushed up weetabix in a blender to add a few carbs to their shakes but why dont you get a high carb shake?

mutant mass has i think 1500 cals per shake


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I just eat a flapjack hour pre and 1 scoop whey in water 20mins pre. Post shake I have is

1 scoop whey blend (banana flav)

80g fine oats

1 scoop dextrose (some times)

1 frozen banana

1 apple

blended with 300-400mls full fat milk

total 650cals I think

I've added olive oil or ground almonds in the past to add more cals

Making your own is way cheaper than buying weight gainers


----------

